# Update: black ich, puffer fasting



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I remember complaining about not hearing endings to the stories people had about puffers going off feed. I've decided to not be a hypocrite!....

My puffer only took food from my hand but eventually passed. Very strange that sudden fasting thing...

The yellow tang is a much different story. I did an initial fw dip and was getting frustrated by the black ich. I had done a copper treatment for ich when I initially set up the tank (which I hate to do but it was an emergency) and I did not want to medicate any more. As far as getting some of those meds out.... I did an involuntary water change with a little sump problem :laugh:

Anyhow, that fw dip worked but I heard the black ich returns. And it did. Two things I did to help the tang: I removed almost all gravel to take away habitat for the worms, and I gave a constant supply of lettuce. Which helped? I would guess both. He/she has no black ich (it disappeared without a dip) and pigs out less than a second after I put lettuce in there each time.

Just in case anyone has similar problems....

btw, RIP Gizmo


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats too bad gizmo passed,But cool your tang is alright. Luckally i have never had an outbreak. I had a tang that got something, But my bta ate it, and spat it out an hour later.







The others are fine. Nothing happened. I do us a uv sterilizer though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Getting eaten is one way to end suffering!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to hear about gizmo...but am glad you were able to rid yourself of the black ich...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes! Especially because so many people think that black ich marks a dead end for tangs, thought I'd share.


----------

